# Problemini......

## Wave2184

Ciao...rieccomi qui....ho delle domandine...:

1) come posso modificare l XF86Config in modo tale da poter utilizzare sia il mouse usb che il touchscreen???cioè mi capita se sto a casa di voler usare l USB ma se sto fuori casa utilizzo il touch.....è possibile attivarli tutti e due?

2) come mai se faccio il reboot dopo aver terminato la sessione e killato tutti i processi il monitor si spegne ma il computer nn restarta????

3) nn riesco a montare i cd ne da user ne da root....aiuto...questo è il mio fstab mi sono informato e nn riesco a trovare il problema....

```
# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/hda3      /      reiserfs   noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms      /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,user,ro,exec      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0
```

grazie.....per qualsiasi eventuale risposta....

----------

## MyZelF

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> Ciao...rieccomi qui....ho delle domandine...:

 

Forse un po' troppe per un unico post?

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) come posso modificare l XF86Config in modo tale da poter utilizzare sia il mouse usb che il touchscreen???cioè mi capita se sto a casa di voler usare l USB ma se sto fuori casa utilizzo il touch.....è possibile attivarli tutti e due?

 

In /etc/X11/XF86Config crea due sezioni "InputDevice", una per il touchpad, uno per il mouse usb chiamandole ad esempio "Mouse1" e "Mouse2".

Poi nella sezione ServerLayout metti qualcosa del genere:

```

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

```

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) come mai se faccio il reboot dopo aver terminato la sessione e killato tutti i processi il monitor si spegne ma il computer nn restarta????
> 
> 

 

è un notebook recente? hai compilato il kernel utilizzando il supporto acpi o apm?

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) nn riesco a montare i cd ne da user ne da root....aiuto...questo è il mio fstab mi sono informato e nn riesco a trovare il problema....

 

/dev/cdroms/ è una cartella che contiene i device relativi ai dispositivi ottici. Nel tuo caso il device vero e proprio dovrebbe essere qualcosa del tipo /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

----------

## Wave2184

si in effetti sono un po troppe...... :Razz:  la prossima volta staro piu attento....

1)avevo proprio intenzione di fare così....però avevo paura a riavviare per nn creare casini.......

2)il notebook è un mitac p4 1700mhz nn è uno degli ultimi ma neanche uno dei primi....e nel kernel è abilitato il supporto ACPI.....

3) prima infatti avevo editato il file in quel modo con /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 ma nn funziona...se lancio mount /mnt/cdrom mi dice che il punto di mount nn esiste.....

è una unità combo dvd masterizzatore....

----------

## shev

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> 3) prima infatti avevo editato il file in quel modo con /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 ma nn funziona...se lancio mount /mnt/cdrom mi dice che il punto di mount nn esiste...

 

A questo punto, visto l'errore, hai provato a controllare se nella cartella /mnt esiste la cartella cdrom? Se non esiste, prova a crearla e ridare il comando.

----------

## MyZelF

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> 2)il notebook è un mitac p4 1700mhz nn è uno degli ultimi ma neanche uno dei primi....e nel kernel è abilitato il supporto ACPI.....

 

Posso solo consigliarti di usare un kernel recente e provare tanto con apm quanto con acpi, evitando di abilitarne il supporto contemporaneamente ad entrambi.

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) prima infatti avevo editato il file in quel modo con /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 ma nn funziona...se lancio mount /mnt/cdrom mi dice che il punto di mount nn esiste.....

 

Ehm... interessante dettaglio tralasciato nel post precedente... nel tuo caso il punto di mount è /mnt/cdrom, per cui ti basta crearlo per risolvere...

```

# mkdir -p /mnt/cdrom

```

----------

## Wave2184

vabbè per quanto riguarda il reboot pazienza....faro delle prove in futuro......

il cd dopo aver creato la cartella funziona e si monta.....ma solo da root....anche se ho impostato user nelle opzioni in fstab....come mai???

----------

## shev

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il cd dopo aver creato la cartella funziona e si monta.....ma solo da root....anche se ho impostato user nelle opzioni in fstab....come mai???

 

Metti l'utente che deve poter montare il cdrom nel gruppo "cdrom" e vedrai che funziona (a te scoprire come fare  :Wink:  ).

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Metti l'utente che deve poter montare il cdrom nel gruppo "cdrom" e vedrai che funziona (a te scoprire come fare  ).

 

Questa mi giunge nuova... Io non sono nel gruppo cdrom e li monto allegramente...   :Question: 

Wave2184: che comando usi per montare il cdrom?

montalo così:

```
$ mount /mnt/cdrom/

```

altrimenti da utente con

```
$ mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom/

mount: only root can do that
```

anche se hai user in fstab.

Credo sia questo il problema.

----------

## Wave2184

@SHEV

ho aggiunto il mio user nel gruppo cdrom e ora funziona tutto...almeno cosi pare...per aggiungerlo ho modificato il file etc/group ho fatto bene?????sono stato bravo....????

 :Razz:   :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wave2184: che comando usi per montare il cdrom?
> 
> montalo così:
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

faccio un semplice mount /mnt/cdrom   ....ora sembra funzionare...

----------

## koma

```
# cat /etc/group |grep cdrom

cdrom::19:koma

```

Quindi dovrebbe andare... invece ..

```
KomaPC koma $ mount /mnt/cdrom/

mount: solamente root può montare /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 su /mnt/cdrom

```

----------

## MyZelF

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi dovrebbe andare... invece ..
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ma hai messo user in /etc/fstab tra le opzioni di /mnt/cdrom?

----------

## Gandalf98

Io ho messo users in fstab, ma non sono nel gruppo cdrom eppure riesco lo stesso a montarlo!! Ho 3 lettori CD  e nessun problema!

A volte non me li vogliono più restituire, ma questo è un'altro problema!!

Cià!!

----------

## MyZelF

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Io ho messo users in fstab, ma non sono nel gruppo cdrom eppure riesco lo stesso a montarlo!!

 

Appunto... è quello che dicevo io...

Shev: illuminaci!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Io ho messo users in fstab, ma non sono nel gruppo cdrom eppure riesco lo stesso a montarlo!! Ho 3 lettori CD  e nessun problema!

 

Attenti a non fare confusione, "user" e "users" sono due opzioni ben diverse. La prima abilita determinati utenti a montare il tal dispositivo, il secondo permette a *tutti* gli utenti di montarlo.

Ora, se lo possono montare tutti mi sembra normale che non sia necessario appartenere al gruppo cdrom, sarebbe un'inutile ridondanza (nonchè poco elegante). Nel caso più interessante che solo determinati utenti possano montare il dispositivo, come si sogna il sistema quali utenti hanno tale diritto? Ecco l'utilità del gruppo cdrom.

----------

## Gandalf98

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Gandalf98 wrote:*   Io ho messo users in fstab, ma non sono nel gruppo cdrom eppure riesco lo stesso a montarlo!! Ho 3 lettori CD  e nessun problema! 
> 
> Attenti a non fare confusione, "user" e "users" sono due opzioni ben diverse. La prima abilita determinati utenti a montare il tal dispositivo, il secondo permette a *tutti* gli utenti di montarlo.
> 
> Ora, se lo possono montare tutti mi sembra normale che non sia necessario appartenere al gruppo cdrom, sarebbe un'inutile ridondanza (nonchè poco elegante). Nel caso più interessante che solo determinati utenti possano montare il dispositivo, come si sogna il sistema quali utenti hanno tale diritto? Ecco l'utilità del gruppo cdrom.

 

Ero a conoscenza della differenza tra user e users perchè un pò di tempo fa ci avevo sbattuto la testa! Invece non ci avevo mai pensato ai gruppi! Buono a sapersi!!

Cià!!

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Attenti a non fare confusione, "user" e "users" sono due opzioni ben diverse. La prima abilita determinati utenti a montare il tal dispositivo, il secondo permette a *tutti* gli utenti di montarlo.
> 
> 

 

Ok per le differenze tra "user" e "users" (anche se a questo proposito man mount è piuttosto criptico). Tuttavia io ho "user" - quindi, stando a quello che dici, la più restrittiva delle due - in /etc/fstab/, non appartengo al gruppo cdrom e monto/smonto il cd da utente.

In compenso appartengo al gruppo cdrecording, dipende da questo?

Se sì, dove è definito a quali gruppi fa rifermento l'opzione user?

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok per le differenze tra "user" e "users" (anche se a questo proposito man mount è piuttosto criptico). Tuttavia io ho "user" - quindi, stando a quello che dici, la più restrittiva delle due - in /etc/fstab/, non appartengo al gruppo cdrom e monto/smonto il cd da utente.
> 
> In compenso appartengo al gruppo cdrecording, dipende da questo?

 

Può essere, essendo un gruppo che necessita dell'accesso ai dispsitivi ottici potrebbe dare i privilegi necessari ai propri utenti. Se vuoi una prova concreta basta che ti levi dal gruppo, logout, login e vedi se cambia qualcosa  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Se sì, dove è definito a quali gruppi fa rifermento l'opzione user?

 

Onestamente non saprei, non ho sottomano nulla. Massimo appena trovo qualcosa te lo giro.

----------

## Gandalf98

Da quello che avevo capito:

-)user-->l'utente può montare il dispositivo e solo lui (a parte root) può smontarlo

-)users-->l'utente A può montare il dispositivo e l'utente B può smontarlo!

Quindi se tu monti il cd come utente e rimani loggato puoi anche smontarlo!

Penso che il gruppo cdrecording abbia in più il permesso in scrittura (cdrom  è ro) ed il permesso ad accedere a cdrecord, cdrdao!

Cià

----------

## shev

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Da quello che avevo capito:
> 
> -)user-->l'utente può montare il dispositivo e solo lui (a parte root) può smontarlo
> 
> -)users-->l'utente A può montare il dispositivo e l'utente B può smontarlo!
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

E dove l'hai letto? Nemmeno su "man mount" mi pare ci sia una cosa tanto contorta  :Razz: 

Mi sembra più logica e coerente la mia spiegazione, non trovi?

----------

## Gandalf98

```
Only the user that mounted a filesystem can unmount it again.  If any user should be able to unmount, then use users instead of user in the fstab line.
```

Il problema è: " chi sono i determinati utenti"? Visto che non sono quelli specificati dal gruppo cdr!

Ogni tanto mi viene da chiedermi chi scriva le pagine di man!

----------

## shev

Effettivamente quella frase mi era sfuggita, sorry. Cmq non cambia di molto la mia interpretazione:

- user permette ad un utente di montare e smontare il tale dispositivo. Per poterlo fare bisogna però averne i diritti ed appartenere ad un gruppo che dia tali privilegi, quali cdrom, cdrecord o che altri. Solo l'utente che ha montato il tale dispositivo può successivamete smontarlo (a parte root ovviamente)

- users permette a chiunque di montare e smontare dispositivi, anche quelli montati da altri. In questo caso non so (ma non credo) se ci sia bisogno di guardare l'appartenenza ai gruppi.

Ora, se così non fosse che senso avrebbe mettere due opzioni tanto simili, che differiscono per un dettaglio non così importante?

Io credevo che tramite user si riuscisse a fare un controllo rapido e efficace dei dispositivi, utilizzando gruppi e permessi in perfetto stile unix, mentre users permettesse in modo altrettanto rapido e comodo di dare privilegi sul tale dispositivo a chiunque. Ovviamente questa mia credenza è stata consolidata dalla pratica che ad oggi non ha mai smentito questa teoria.

Magari domani o sabato faccio un po' di esperimenti mirati per trovare conferma ulteriore o smentita. Se altri ne sanno qualcosa ben venga  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> - user permette ad un utente di montare e smontare il tale dispositivo. Per poterlo fare bisogna però averne i diritti ed appartenere ad un gruppo che dia tali privilegi, quali cdrom, cdrecord o che altri.
> 
> 

 

Continuo a non essere d'accordo. Ho fatto qualche prova: ho tolto il mio utente da tutti i gruppi ai quali apparteneva tranne il gruppo "users" e riesco comunque a montare/smontare il cdrom. Se effettivamente nella tua macchina non ci riesci senza appartenere al grupppo "cdrom", questo non dipende dalle impostazioni "user" o "users" in fstab.

Con un po' di googling ho trovato questa pagina, dove si dice:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The difference between user and users is that without the s only the user who mounted can unmount again. With users any user can mount and unmount!
> 
> 

 

Esattamente come diceva Gandalf. Ho fatto qualche prova ed è così: questa sembra essere l'unica differenza.

----------

## Gandalf98

Io lo avevo cercato un pò di tempo fa perchè facendo girare in background diversi processi, ognuno su una diversa console ed utente, mi ero reso conto che con user non riuscivo a smontare con l'utente B un cdrom montato con l'utente A!!!

Dopo un pò di ricerche ho aggiunto la "s" e miracolo!!!

Cosa diversa con l'utilizzo dei gruppi:

-)Se A è nel gruppo cdrom può smontare e smontare (indipendentemente da user/users)

-)Se A ha montato il cdrom, e B è nel gruppo cdrom, B può smontarlo

-)Se A ha montato il cdrom, e B NON è nel gruppo cdrom, B NON può smontarlo

A&B diversi da root!!

Cià

----------

## MyZelF

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> -)Se A ha montato il cdrom, e B è nel gruppo cdrom, B può smontarlo
> 
> 

 

già che c'ero ho provato anche questa...

Dunque, sempre con "user" in fstab, se ho ben capito:

```
utenteA $ groups

users cdrom

utenteA $ mount /mnt/cdrom/

```

```
utenteB $ groups

users cdrom

utenteB $ $ umount /mnt/cdrom/

umount: only root can unmount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 from /mnt/cdrom

```

L'unico modo in cui sono riuscito a far funzionare la cosa è utilizzando l'opzione "users" in /etc/fstab, indipendentemente dal fatto che i due utenti fossero o meno nel gruppo "cdrom"

----------

## Gandalf98

Interessante!! Grazie per le verifiche!

Se ho capito bene allora

-) Utente nel group cdrom -> è come avere la flag user solo per lui

-) Flag user -> tutti gli utenti possono montare il dispositivo, ma smontare solo ciò che hanno montato

-) Flag users -> tutti gli utenti possono montare il dispositivo e smontare anche ciò che non hanno montato

Spero sia giusto perchè sta discussione mi sta provando!!

Mi sembrano i discorsi del cappellaio matto ad Alice!!

Cià

----------

## koma

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   
> 
> Quindi dovrebbe andare... invece ..
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ho risolto il mio user è nativo root non users  :Smile:  dovevo aggiungere la flag.

questo è il mio fstab

```

/dev/hda3      /boot      reiserfs      noauto,noatime      1 1

/dev/hdb5      /download   reiserfs      noatime         1 1

/dev/hda1      /      reiserfs      noatime         0 0

/dev/hda4      none      swap         sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/mast   iso9660      noauto,root,users,ro,exec      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1   /mnt/lg    iso9660      noauto,root,users,ro,exec      0 0

none         /proc      proc         defaults      0 0

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs         defaults      0 0

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd   /cdrom   auto      ro,noauto,user,exec   0 0

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd   /cdrom   auto   ro,noauto,user,exec   0 0
```

----------

## MyZelF

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Interessante!! Grazie per le verifiche!
> 
> Se ho capito bene allora
> 
> -) Utente nel group cdrom -> è come avere la flag user solo per lui
> ...

 

No. Nelle mie prove il fatto di appartenere al gruppo "cdrom" non ha avuto alcuna rilevanza ai fini del montare/smontare il cd.

Facendo qualche altra prova sono giunto a questa conclusione: utilizzando devfsd, quando un utente loggato accede al device relativo al cdrom, i proprietari del device stesso vengono settati a "utente:cdrom". Quando questo utente si slogga i proprietari del device sono impostati a "root:cdrom", anche se altri utenti sono loggati e accedono al device.

Per questo motivo l'unica differenza che ho notato nel mio sistema è che i membri di "cdrom" riescono ad accedere in modalità raw alla periferica (ad esempio per ascoltare un cd audio) anche dopo che qualche altro utente vi è acceduto, mentre gli altri no. Questo è evidente, poichè anche se i proprietari del device sono settati a "root:cdrom", con permesso di lettura per il gruppo cdrom, qualunque membro di questo gruppo può accederci.

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -) Flag user -> tutti gli utenti possono montare il dispositivo, ma smontare solo ciò che hanno montato
> 
> 

 

Esatto.

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -) Flag users -> tutti gli utenti possono montare il dispositivo e smontare anche ciò che non hanno montato
> 
> 

 

Esatto.

----------

## shev

Mmmmm, sarà come dite ma ci sono alcune cose che su almeno due dei miei sistemi mi paiono non essere valide... mi riservo di fare le famose prove che dicevo (magari più tardi se ho tempo) prima di dire: "ok, avete ragione". Che ci volete fare, se non provo non credo, sono diffidente per natura  :Wink: 

Per ora posso solo dire: speriamo che almeno uno tra noi abbia ragione, ormai voglio vederci chiaro in questa storia (come voi d'altra parte, altrimenti non sarebbe nato questo interessantissimo topic)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Probabilmente avete ragione voi, ho fatto alcune rapide prove ed effettivamente sembra tornare quasi tutto. Ci sono alcune sfumature che mi sfuggono ancora, ma il discorso generale pare filare abbastanza liscio. Continuerò ad indagare per chiarire ulteriormente anche quelle sfumature, per ora grazie per avermi chiarito alcune cose che empiricamente avevo un po' confuso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Probabilmente avete ragione voi, ho fatto alcune rapide prove ed effettivamente sembra tornare quasi tutto.

 

E' stata dura, ma alla fine...  :Very Happy: 

Ora che anche tu sembri darci ragione, mi piacerebbe sapere come sia possibile che:

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @SHEV 
> 
> ho aggiunto il mio user nel gruppo cdrom e ora funziona tutto...almeno cosi pare...per aggiungerlo ho modificato il file etc/group ho fatto bene?????sono stato bravo....???? 
> ...

 

mah!   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho aggiunto il mio user nel gruppo cdrom e ora funziona tutto...almeno cosi pare...per aggiungerlo ho modificato il file etc/group ho fatto bene?????sono stato bravo....???? 
> 
> 

 

Bhe, una delle sfumature che mi lasciava ancora un po' perplesso è infatti questa: su una macchina avevo avuto un problemino simile, con user che non bastava. Mettendo il tale utente nel gruppo cdrom tutto si sistemava e lasciava montare correttamente il cd. Successivamente, anche levando l'utente dal gruppo cdrom continuava a funzionare.

Te lo detto, come ragionamento il vostro sembrerebbe quello giusto, però ci sono dettagli che a volte paiono smentirlo. Urgono maggiori indagini  :Wink: 

----------

## quantumwire

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -) Utente nel group cdrom -> è come avere la flag user solo per lui
> 
> 

 

Non e' cosi.... se non c'e' user in fstab ma appartendo al gruppo cdrom o cdr io non riesco comunque a montare il dispositivo cdrom.

----------

